# WTB: BNR34 Front seats pair



## Meneks (Sep 22, 2017)

Good day fellows and friends,

nearly 2 years ago, i sold my UK leather interior to italy.
did not do it exclusively for the money.
Since then i still miss the genue front Seats pair.

Is anyone here about to sell his genue front seats from BNR34.
Should be in a good condition!

Meanwhile i got everything else again from a BNR34, backseats, rear and front interior panels. These were hard to find, and ship to germany, but we made it.

Please feel free to offer every seat pair. 

/For the people asking. Sold the UK leather interior, cause i wanted to saddle them (the seats and the hole interior) again in new leather and so on. And the UK Interior is just to rare/unique, that i could not handle the struggle change them. So i sold them and searched for other 'non Uk leather'

Thanks for the attention.

regards, Meneks


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

maby i have something you can youse


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

i have grey set of genuine seats

grey front seats

grey rear seats

grey door trim front and back

sterring wheel red stich

consol lid red stich

side brake handle red stich

consol plastic around gear stick and audio

all in excellent condition

from 1999 v spec 27000km

complete set 5300 GBP

located in denmark


----------



## Meneks (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey Doc,

im interested in your front Seats.
Please send me some pictures. 
Do you have some skype/WhatsApp/Instagram where we can talk about?

Appreciate your answer!

Best regards.



doc405 said:


> i have grey set of genuine seats
> 
> grey front seats
> 
> ...


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

i only sell the whole thing complete

my skype is live:doc405 or henning mathiasen

mail [email protected]


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have x1 passenger seat in good order, however the seat rail will need attention.
£750


----------



## Meneks (Sep 22, 2017)

Also please some pictures. Or contact via a "faster" app to talk.

BTW: Whats about the second seat, to much damaged or just... u only got one?



TABZ said:


> I have x1 passenger seat in good order, however the seat rail will need attention.
> £750


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Meneks said:


> Also please some pictures. Or contact via a "faster" app to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Whats about the second seat, to much damaged or just... u only got one?




Only have the one.
Please leave your email address or feel free to inbox me


----------



## Meneks (Sep 22, 2017)

Send me a pn, with your instagram or whatever. I dont understand the hole things u r selling, but i guess i got more like 50% of them.

Anyway, we can talk maybe we find something find a way.



doc405 said:


> i only sell the whole thing complete
> 
> my skype is live:doc405 or henning mathiasen
> 
> mail [email protected]


----------

